# For sale



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone have new doe kids for sale near indiana


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

We are looking for 2-4 month old boer does preferably paint


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to try the sale section and put in the title that you are looking for goats. When people see the title sale, they assume you are selling and not looking for goats.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Omg thank u soooooooooooo much


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

We have traditionals for sale 10 total 3 doelings and 7 bucklings


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank u so much for the help


----------



## MSims (Jul 25, 2019)

8 Boer cross doelings and 8 Boer cross Bucklings for sale for. Contact me if you're interested, I am located in Tonopah, Arizona, which is approximately 50 miles miles west of Phoenix.
Traditional, paint, and solids.


----------

